# Fare che l’attesa del tram non sia noiosa



## lupei

Qualcuno puo mi corregere questo que ho scritto? grazie mille!! (riguardo al design d'una fermata de tram)



"Fare que l’atessa del tram non sia noiosa: aproffitare per leggere il giornale sotto l’ombra dalla pensilina, per informarse dei concerti che si fanno all’Università, programmare il fine settimana con un amico… e intanto aspettare il tram.

Un lungo itinerario, con varietà d’utenti e di luogi, ha bisogno d’una soluzione che non sia unica, un prototipo capace d’adattarsi facilmente a le circostanze di ogni scenario.

Un mecanismo semplice con regole di gioco basilare che possono creare infinite possibilitate di caratterizzare uno spazio e fare riconoscibile ogni fermata. "


----------



## irene.acler

lupei said:


> Qualcuno può mi corregere quello che ho scritto? Grazie mille!! (riguardo al design di una fermata del tram)
> 
> 
> 
> "Fare che l’attesa del tram non sia noiosa: approffittare per leggere il giornale sotto l’ombra dalla pensilina, per informarsi sui concerti che si fanno all’Università, programmare il fine settimana con un amico… e intanto aspettare il tram.
> 
> Un lungo itinerario, con varietà di utenti e di luogi, ha bisogno di una soluzione che non sia unica, un prototipo capace di adattarsi facilmente alle circostanze di ogni scenario.
> 
> Un meccanismo semplice con regole di gioco basilari che possono creare infinite possibilità di caratterizzare uno spazio e rendere riconoscibile ogni fermata. "


----------



## lupei

tante grazie Irene!

veloce comme il vento...


----------



## irene.acler

lupei said:


> tante grazie Irene!
> 
> veloce come il vento...



 No hay de qué!!!


----------



## ergaster

lupei said:


> Qualcuno mi può correggere...


Ti era sfuggito un pezzo, Irene


----------



## irene.acler

Ah grazie, ergaster...è stata una lunga giornata effettivamente (sono un pò fusa)....!!!


----------



## claudine2006

lupei said:


> Qualcuno mi può/potrebbe correggere ciò che ho scritto? Grazie mille!! (riguarda il design di una fermata del tram).


----------



## irene.acler

Riguardo al/riguarda il design di una fermata del tram. Credo che si possa usare sia "riguardo" che "riguarda" in questo caso.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Riguardo al/riguarda il design di una fermata del tram. Credo che si possa usare sia "riguardo" che "riguarda" in questo caso.


Certo, Irene. Ho solo voluto dare un'altra opzione.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah ok, pensavo la mettessi come l'unica soluzione giusta! Scusa!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Ah ok, pensavo la mettessi come l'unica soluzione giusta! Scusa!


Scusa tu per non averlo specificato!


----------



## irene.acler

Tranquilla..un piccolo qui pro quo!!


----------



## ergaster

Ih ih ih... meno male che vi siete messe d'accordo...temevo sareste venute alle mani


----------



## claudine2006

ergaster said:


> Ih ih ih... meno male che vi siete messe d'accordo...temevo sareste venute alle mani


C'è mancato poco, come hai visto. 
Scherzi a parte (io ed Irene siamo due ragazze pacifiche), la prossima volta specificherò meglio ciò che voglio dire.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> C'è mancato poco, come hai visto.
> Scherzi a parte (io ed Irene siamo due ragazze pacifiche), la prossima volta specificherò meglio ciò che voglio dire.



Eh eh, tranquilli, è tutto sotto controllo!


----------



## jazyk

Al riguardo o a riguardo?


----------

